# Shor International - Electo-refining gold



## Anonymous (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone had success with electro refining using Shor Internationals equipment? Better yet, how can I make my own electro-refiner? I want to refine old gold rings for melting into bars, but dont want to become a home chemist using the aqua-regina method. I am having a hard time nailing down facts which lead me to here. Any help would be great.

Andy


----------



## scavenger (Jan 5, 2008)

Check out my posts.


----------

